# Adrenaline 5/25



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Had a great crew of five today for some deep dropping and jack fishing with some trolling mixed in. One of the guys was down for the count most of the day but managed a comeback later in the trip. We stopped to grab some jack candy, snagged a few nice triggers and then headed south. The jacks were thick and hungry, we had our limit in no time with the largest going 51lbs. Put out the high speeders and trolled over to our deep holes in hopes of a hoo, but no takers, AGAIN! Spent the rest of the day on the electrics, ended up with 16 nice snowies, no monsters but all good fish, several blueline tiles, and a ton of monster whities. It turned out to be a great day with good people and a ton of nice fillets to go around, I even got to keep some this time!!! Enjoy the pics.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

Few more


----------



## BILL_MONEY (Feb 17, 2009)

i spy the bent leg in the back ground..... fish it hard ..... i think they unmanned it .... and if they did it will be pulled shortly....


----------



## AquaSport175 (Oct 15, 2007)

nice report! Whens the next trip? 

P.S. - the website looks good


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

BILL_MONEY said:


> i spy the bent leg in the back ground..... fish it hard ..... i think they unmanned it .... and if they did it will be pulled shortly....


 
No reason for them to pull a rig even if it becomes unmanned.... way to much $$$. They'll just put flashing lights on it and a loud beep that goes off every 20 seconds as a warning, effectively making it a "bandit" rig. There are hundreds if no thousands of unmanned rigs in the gulf. When I was there a couple of weeks ago it had plenty of people on it.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

51# jack will put a hurting on you. nice catch


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Holy Smokes! What a great day you all had. Nice! - and thanks for the GR8 pics.


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

BILL_MONEY said:


> i spy the bent leg in the back ground..... fish it hard ..... i think they unmanned it .... and if they did it will be pulled shortly....


It is still a manned rig, we had some spectators yesterday.


----------



## macbac (Jan 28, 2011)

Were leaving out tomorrow afternoon, what does the water look like out around the rigs? Did yall see any grass lines?


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

macbac said:


> Were leaving out tomorrow afternoon, what does the water look like out around the rigs? Did yall see any grass lines?


Water was beautiful around the steps. We didn't see any weedlines yesterday, just scattered patches.


----------



## maynard (May 4, 2011)

_i was one of the LUCKY ONES who went with capt sims yesterday,best fishin trip i have ever been on,he is the wildman of fishin,you can tell he really loves what he does,i have never caught so many fish in my life and i have been fishin for a looooong time,i salute you capt job well done_


----------



## Lil' Ti (Feb 16, 2009)

Nice load right there congrats on those good times


----------



## ADRENALINE (May 6, 2008)

maynard said:


> _i was one of the LUCKY ONES who went with capt sims yesterday,best fishin trip i have ever been on,he is the wildman of fishin,you can tell he really loves what he does,i have never caught so many fish in my life and i have been fishin for a looooong time,i salute you capt job well done_


Thank you buddy!! I really wanted that limit and they were there, just one of those days. Ya'll did a great job and I had a blast. I'll be looking to fill some longer trips during snapper season and you better be in!!! You didn't even get to see what the snapper look like rite now, they will blow your mind! Thanks for a great trip!!!


----------



## kelly usmc (Mar 1, 2011)

it was a great day with some great people it looks like the cape horn fleet strikes again


----------

